# calling on chihiros series a users



## papa_c (19 Jan 2017)

Need a little pre purchase advice, from the spec and other discussion threads they come with a dimmer prewired.

The question is when setting the light intensity via the dimmer is it remembered and the next time the lights come on they start with the previous set intensity? Or does it have to be adjusted every time the are switched on.

I run my lights on a time switch and don't want to have to phaf around with them, need them to be set and forget!


----------



## AlbaAquarist (19 Jan 2017)

I got a 60cm Chihiros A Series recently, the light intensity set by the dimmer is remembered when using a timer.


----------



## papa_c (19 Jan 2017)

Brilliant thanks, is yours the 60mm wide light with 3 rows of leds? How deep is your tank and do you find them powerful enough?


----------



## AlbaAquarist (20 Jan 2017)

It's the *A601* model. I have it mounted a couple of inches above a 15inch high tank in an old metal hood. The light is very bright on the highest intensity, since my tank is low-tech I use it on a low setting.  I don't know the PAR readings but I recall people having great success with using them for high-tech too.

Light spread is fine on my 30inchx12inch tank, if you have a tank with much more depth you may need more than one unit to get sufficient coverage.

The picture is the tank it's on for reference, as I said it's on a low intensity and my water was quite tannin stained at the time of the picture.


----------



## tmiravent (20 Jan 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...tlight-twinstar-rgb-the-power-of-light.43178/


----------



## Planted Bows (20 Jan 2017)

Hi,

I have the 30cm version. All I can say is wow!!
I have mine on a high tech setup and have it on the last but one intensity so it very powerful.

Here take a look 









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soilwork (20 Jan 2017)

Ive just ordered a second one for 60cm tank.  carpeted Monte Carlo no probs at highest intensity with co2.  I'm thinking that with a second unit i'll have a more even spread and i can use a combination of intensity settings to achieve a good balance of speed of growth and frequency of trimming.  If it's too much what is £40?  Cracking little lights IMO.

Does anyone else think that this would be too much if co2 is on point?  I have DHG and it is growing too slow.


----------



## Halley (26 Jan 2017)

Can the chihiros be hung from the ceiling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooling (26 Jan 2017)

They are in development just waiting for them to pop up in store 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...-led-a-series-a-plus-series-rgb-series.48429/


----------



## papa_c (26 Jan 2017)

@AlbaAquarist thanks for the info this is exactly

@PlantedBows is this the A301 or A301+


----------

